# Is she considered a Bully



## aqua1957 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am new to this breed. Phoebe is turning out to be a great puppy she has learned a lot from our big Standard Poodle. I purchased her here locally has no papers but parents were on premises. Their ad was for Bully Pitbull. Like I said I am new and any advise will be appreciated. How can I tell if she is what they call a bully. Right now she is four months old this Saturday weighing almost 36 lbs and 15 inches at the withers.
Thanks
I have her on Blue Wilderness grain free puppy food and she gets 1 New Vet Plus vitamin a day


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you really need papers to tell what breed she would be, Guessing I would say closer to bully then apbt but then again if she has am staff in there it can be hard to tell. could be a pitterstaff, could have something completely different in there like mastiff or who knows. She is a pretty pup. I would just claim her as a bully breed, or if it comes down to the media and BSL in your area she will fall under the "pit bull" category they lump them all into.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lineage which is listed in a pedigree (papers) are what tell you the breed you own. Without papers its just an unpapered dog of unknown breed. Had you seen the papers you could determine a breed even though you didn't get them.

As she gets older you can see if she leans more toward the bully type or not, but without the papers you can't for sure label a breed. The way a dog looks doesn't determine its breed.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

She's beautiful either way!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I love blue dogs! mine is more bully then apbt. you can look at his pics to see what he looks like.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What's her ped?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She is beautiful. Nice crop. Her size would make me suspect more bully than APBT. Compare to my female APBTs who are in their mid-high 40s and 18-19". It's true that without papers you can only make an educated guess. If you saw her parents, that can give you an idea.


----------



## aqua1957 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks unfortunately I don't know their pedigree really wish I did. No matter what she is a great pup and super loving. I measured her today and is 17and a half inches at the withers and weighing 48.6 lbs. She will be 5 months old on Tuesday. I do have pictures of the parents and I did see them in person. If you would like to see them I can post them. Thanks the ears did come out really nice now that the head is getting bigger everything is starting to fall in place.


----------



## aqua1957 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of Phoebe's father


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ppl r just going to complain by posting pics. I posted the same thing. But yur dog is beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aqua1957 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here they are together Mother and Father


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Ppl r just going to complain by posting pics. I posted the same thing. But yur dog is beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


We dont complain when people post pics, we love seeing pics regardless or breed or purity. What we get annoyed with is the amount of " what breed is my dog " threads that only contain pictures. If you dont have the pedigree how do you expect for us to magically come up with answers? Regardless of papers or knowing what breed you both have beautiful dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aqua1957 said:


> Here is a picture of Phoebe's father


He is handsome, I think it is safe to say 100% you do not have an apbt, but maybe something closer to an american bully. Although without papers we cant tell whether that is pure or not, could always be something with maybe am staff in there, I just don't see apbt at all though. really like your dogs dad though


----------



## Karmagirl (Dec 18, 2012)

If the "what is breed is my dog" threads bug you, don't read them. It's fun to see what other people think about you're dog. No one should be criticized for what they post. Just because you can't tell them what their dog is for sure, it's always nice to get a second option.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You don't have an APBT.. However you have a good looking pup regardless.. I would suggest you look at different feed options, however as Blue Wilderness is FAR over priced for the quality it is. If your able to budget Wilderness i would look into Acana or Orijen for kibble feeds, Acana will run roughly the same to about $70 per 29.7 pound bag, Orijen will range from $70 to $90 depending on the formula as ingredient costs will range.


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

Karmagirl said:


> If the "what is breed is my dog" threads bug you, don't read them. It's fun to see what other people think about you're dog. No one should be criticized for what they post. Just because you can't tell them what their dog is for sure, it's always nice to get a second option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Eloquently pit...I mean put lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kerby (Jan 11, 2013)

You could get a genetic test on the puppy..Petsmart sells them you just swab the mouth send it off to a lab they test for over 150 breeds and will send you back the results.

Im pretty sure the "pure breed" and the "Mutt" testing is just the same due to at the same price..They are roughly around 80-90 dollars.


----------

